# Wearing a harness



## Coconut (Jul 9, 2007)

Does anyone else have to wear a harness? My human mommy makes me wear one sometimes and I HATE them. They go around my neck and my body, and sometimes I get my feet through the wrong place and get tangled. And they keep me from going wherever I want to go.

My mommy said I'm going to do something called 'rabbit hopping' when I am older. At first it sounded fun to do something called 'rabbit hopping'. But mommy says I am going to have to wear a harness, so now I don't want to do it. 

Does anyone else ever have to wear a harness or walk on a leash? Do you like wearing a harness or walking on a leash?


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 9, 2007)

Benji: I hate my harness. I do not wear it. If my mommy does eventually manage to get it on me, I either manage to wriggle and squeeze out of it- if I can't do that then I play dead (hehe) and my mommy gets really worried and lets me out straight away, and then I hop off  I really hate it so much. So mommy never puts it on me any more.

Pippin: Mommy tried to put Benji's harness on me- I didn't really mind, but as I'm so tiny it didn't fit at all. Apparently she is going to 'buy' another one. It might be fun


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 9, 2007)

Is it that thing with the bell? I wear one sometimes. Mostly wen I am outside. It makes me easier to catch. I dont really mind it much. It bell is anoying though. I have a red one. It looks pretty aganist my black fur. Sophie has a purple one. I used to have a huggy one with a stretchy leash. I chewed it and dont have to wear it anymore. My new one is harder to chew, but I dont have a leash.

Harness good. Leash BAD. always chew leashes.


----------



## petkeeper (Jul 9, 2007)

Rex: My mom gets so excited when it is harness time...I pretend for her to like it, but really I would much prefer freedom. 

Mini: Yeah you pretend in front of mom, then the second her back is turned you start begging me to chew your harness off for you, she always catches us will you never learn!

Fluffy and Norbert: We are good bunnies we like our harnesses, we even hop on the leash good!

Rex and Mini: Good two bunnies!!


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey Simi here, i dont have me one on thems, but mamma said that i will soon, and ill have to like it, or i wont be able to go on something called vacation with her.

Hey, Sisi here, and Mama and I havent really dicussed a 'harness' yet, but I am sure i will have to have one, mama said that maybe o can come on vacation too, so i will love mine - plus,i am just better behaved that simi.

Hey, simi here again, and I just had t osay that she isnt better then me! I am just.... shy, yeah Im shy.


----------



## karona (Jul 10, 2007)

Well at first I had a fit when mom put it on and she cried because it scared her and I screamed. But then I realised that she wants it on so I am good and ware it. I have to only outsideor in the basement because apparently I need to be asy to cathc. I dont know about that because I truely want to live the wild life but om say I am far to much of a baby to do that. What does she know!!As for my new daddys bunny I hear mommy say all the time that he is a brat and dosnt let dad put his on. Oh well dad deserves the truoble


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Jul 10, 2007)

I hate it too!! My mommy only made me wear it once, but now shes says im responisible and i run around the front lawn and come back when i see the craison bag.

Bunbuns
:bunny18


----------



## Roxie (Jul 12, 2007)

Once my mommy tried to put it on me and i got very mad ssd:

~Roxie :rabbithop


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 12, 2007)

My mommy puts the harness on me every day :? (Except for recently, because I just got neutered and she doesn't want me to get...in..insected.) 
I'm good and stay still when she puts it on me, though, because that means I get to go outside! (I've never been outside without my harness or the cage)
In fact, she just got me a new harness that I haven't tried out yet, for when I'm better  ...It's purple, though... I don't know if I like the implications of that, along with the vet taking away my juu juu bees.... :?
But the leash part is really long and extendible, so I can go all the way across the yard without mommy following me everywhere like a stalker :biggrin2:
~Butter


----------



## Tootsie B Bunny (Jul 15, 2007)

i think my daddy was going to try a harness on me once...
it was pretty to LOOK at, but really!!

i gave him the butt and and stomped a few times and he said "never mind"

...haven't seen it since.

it's too hot out anyway...and i get to run around in our new room....so i don't mind.

~toots


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 15, 2007)

Benji: I still hate it :X

Pippin: Mummy bought me a new one small enough to fit me and I love it! I dont mind at all wearing it- we walk round the house and it's really fun! Soon I'll be able to go outside in the garden!!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 15, 2007)

*Bracon - *I dont like wearing my harness thing. I try to wriggle out of it, which is fun when mummy tries to catch me. I dont like it when she puts it on me either. So she bribes me with grass so I stay still. 

*Warren- *Ive never had a go of one of these harnessessess or whatever you call it. Mummy says I can have a go of one this week, I'm not really looking forward to it though. I dont need no leash, im wild:dude:

*~Hannah,Bracon&Warren~*


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 19, 2007)

nope not me

I am too small & hop right out of mine



I think mommy is in the market for a smaller one tho.....


----------



## Georgie (Jul 20, 2007)

i had one but then i gotted fats as mommie sez. so's i had to get a nice nu one. i kind of wike mi harness...it means i gets to go somewheres!


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 9, 2007)

me?! wear a harness?! lmao, HELL no! i am much too sophisticated for a harness! if anyone should wear a harness, it's my human! i'm a free spirit, a wild rebel, no one would dare try to tie me up!

ps: don't mention the harness thing to my mummy, she might try to put me in one :shock:


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 10, 2007)

Absolutely possitively not...I am the queen and mommy and i really need one for my servant though...

Ashes

Ashes-
 
thats because mommy probably can't find one to fit you (you are a little over weight)

-frosty


----------



## Treats4me (Aug 11, 2007)

yes i wear one and mommy thinks it makes me look pretty. i like the jingle from my tag but i dont like when my mommy clips the part on my tummy then i kick her and then she gets mad and takes my carrot.


----------



## Flopsy (Aug 12, 2007)

Fluffy drags a stool to the middle of the room and jumps up onto it, and periscopes his crowd, "Well my first harness was one of those cheapo rope looking ones with the plastic lock, I HATED that one and would attempt to chew through it every chance I had. Flopsy loved how light it was and how it didn't hender his form at all over jumps." Fluffy's voice then drops to a whisper, "Mom still has his harness, she still hasen't let go of her baby boy and I don't think she every will." He starts rambling on once more, "Now that I'm an indoor rabbit, Mom got me this nice blue nylon harness with one of those nice clip locks. I don't like having it put on but once I'm outside I zoom zoom zoom." :biggrin2:

-:rabbithop Fluffy


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 20, 2007)

The picture off the the left is my little brother Muffin. My furparents make me wear one when they take me outside, I don't like getting the stupid thing on, but I have fun when I am outside with it. Being a Flemish Giant people never knew bunnies could get as big as me and I get a lot of attention which I deserve. My boyfriend Barney isn't thrilled about gettinng the harness on but he likes it once its on and he enjoy's the fresh dandelion greens. Our furparents never let us go in the bushes when we have the harness on, thats a bummer.


----------



## Crazyt123 (Aug 20, 2007)

Rudy here

I love mine it means I get to run outside plus I think I look sexy in mine









Prince here

I dont like the one me and Rudes share it dosnt fit me:Xbut you do have to admit I look good in it


----------



## horselvrkc (Aug 22, 2007)

Riley here! 

My mommy bought be a harness... she didnt make me wear it yet because today is my first day with her! She also mentioned rabbit hopping! What ever that is, i am NERVOUS!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 22, 2007)

magic here! 

I have a harness. I don't like when my mommy puts in on me but once it's on it's ok. I do rabbit hopping and it's really fun! You bunnies should like it. I like to hop over the fences and show the girlies what's in me. hehe. Sometimes i even get to come off the harness to jump on my jumps...! Also my harness is red...which, sure i look good in, but it's for girls! My black one is in the harness repair shop, you know, where they repair all the neigh's (horse's) harness that they wear on their bodies. hehe. 

Oh...if you bunnies wear ur harnesses i will give yous apple piy that my mommy's cooking wight now! yippeee! 

If you bunnies/mommys/or daddys have any questions about rabbit hopping ask me or Mikoli's bunny Ollie. We're very good. hehe! 


"Magic! What are you doing!? Get off the computer! It's time for bed!" (EMILY)


I gots to go guys' my mommys spotted me! AHHH! 

Lov, Magic!


----------



## Crazyt123 (Aug 23, 2007)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> magic here!
> 
> I have a harness. I don't like when my mommy puts in on me but once it's on it's ok. I do rabbit hopping and it's really fun! You bunnies should like it. I like to hop over the fences and show the girlies what's in me. hehe. Sometimes i even get to come off the harness to jump on my jumps...! Also my harness is red...which, sure i look good in, but it's for girls! My black one is in the harness repair shop, you know, where they repair all the neigh's (horse's) harness that they wear on their bodies. hehe.
> 
> ...






APPLE PIE!! Loookie at us me and Prince are wearing ours!!!Can we please have some appley piey??


----------



## Georgie (Aug 23, 2007)

oh oh oh! me wants appely pies too!! do you need a pixshur of me and mi harness???


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes! Hers apple pies for alls of u! *passes out plates enough for everybun*


----------



## LoveBunny92 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, I gawsta wear me ah harness! I hate it!....I trie too chooo id-up! bhut mawm gawst'd me a new, and bigger one.....She said she dont like me runin' under the deck and stuff! Well she just duznt even have a clew that ima explorin'!!!! Silly woman....ima bite her!! (hehe ima visious...mum says im still "intact" 'er whatever)


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Apr 15, 2008)

CJ - 

My mommy says that when I get my harness on I can have apple and can go walkies outside so I dont mind it so much. My mommy dosent get me to wear a harness when I do "bunny hopping" inside either, she just stands over one side and hold a treat out for me and I hop over and get the treat  silly hoomans make it too easy for us sometimes, dosent they? 

I just started hopping 20" height and 5" long on the harness butt mommy said that when we go inside ta do the hops i can go free hopping. Yay me!! 
This is my old harnes thing, I didnt like it very much so now I wear the parrot harness that I like alot!


----------



## LoveBunny92 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> CJ -
> 
> My mommy says that when I get my harness on I can have apple and can go walkies outside so I dont mind it so much. My mommy dosent get me to wear a harness when I do "bunny hopping" inside either, she just stands over one side and hold a treat out for me and I hop over and get the treat  silly hoomans make it too easy for us sometimes, dosent they?
> 
> ...


Duz' yoo guysh meen yoo downt giit tah run free around dah howse ALL DAH TIME??? Shee, mahmz new tah all dish "howse bunny" ting, ahnd yoo shuld shee how qwickleyz she'sa gawsted ohn dish here 'puter whenz I'z bean turnen' 6 mnths!! LOL, shilly mahmmy, she'd never knewed I'z be such a pawful!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Apr 15, 2008)

I gotz free run of da house! 'part from at nite when my mommy really meanie then and I have to go in my litle cage  i am a paw ful but we gotsa do sumfing to keep mommas buzy hasnt we?  otherwise they complain theyz board and have nufin to do an' try nd cuddl meh when i dnt want to!!

*bunneh kisses*


----------



## LoveBunny92 (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah!! Fur sher, mahmmy's alweyz tryinz too cuddlez wif mee ahnd I BITES HERR!!! hehehe....Shee sayz "Raine give me kissy-kissy" ahnd espects mee too giiv herr bunny kissies...Soo I paw herr fasce az a warnin' ahnd if shee doo it 'gain..I BITE HERR! Att nite time iz'b sleepin' wis dah dum "woofs" (dogs) inn duh porch...dats where my'z bigg bunne'z howse be....it bee onlie too flowers..uhh, flores? I cahnt spellz, hehe. 

But gess wat everybunny?!? Iz gawt tah bee outside tooday wis-owet myne harness, cuz deh neighbor'z woofs be gone wis dehm ona campin' trip!! Sew dayz cahnt chases mee!!!


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 16, 2008)

Do we look like we hate them? Harnesses mean going outside. I (Martin) don't particularly mind them, but I hate being picked up to have it put on me. Lulu hates having it put on too, but after it's on, it's not too bad. Momma's got us a new leash that lets us go really far now too, so it'll be super fun.


----------



## SkyGal (Apr 28, 2008)

Sky:I wear a harness and walk on leash all the time. I do not mind it until I see a girl in the cage on the other side of the yard, mom doesn't let me go though

Ace:I hate harness, they are tight, itchy, and always smell like my son, Sky. I hate the smell of other boys!


----------



## Hollybaby (May 17, 2008)

Hey, don't bite the hand that feeds you. be nice to yor mommy. but i hate the harness thing. it is way cummfeer then a leash but i can't growm myself outside wif the harness on. i know its fo safty but me no like it! harness aways gets in the way. :Xbut i sure wuv my mommy! :inlove:

[align=center]fwom [/align]
[align=center]Holly:bunnydance:[/align]


----------



## maisy126 (May 17, 2008)

*Coconut wrote: *


> Does anyone else have to wear a harness? My human mommy makes me wear one sometimes and I HATE them. They go around my neck and my body, and sometimes I get my feet through the wrong place and get tangled. And they keep me from going wherever I want to go.
> 
> My mommy said I'm going to do something called 'rabbit hopping' when I am older. At first it sounded fun to do something called 'rabbit hopping'. But mommy says I am going to have to wear a harness, so now I don't want to do it.
> 
> Does anyone else ever have to wear a harness or walk on a leash? Do you like wearing a harness or walking on a leash?




Mom puts me on a harness as well, I'm okay once it gets on (and off!) but _getting_ it on is the hard part, mom always wants me to put this leg here, and that paw there......hmph!

But, I don't mind once I get a hold of that sweet, yummy grass :hearts:

*Batty*





edited to put a picture, silly me forgetting to put one there!


----------



## Julie Bunny (May 23, 2008)

I I only hav to wear mine went mommy hav to carry me. I only let her carry me with it on but I want pie. I luv pie.


----------



## Mummel (Jul 27, 2008)

*Emily* says: I never have to wear one and can run around the yard freely. This is because I am so well behaved and have no problem with being grabbed.

Old man Blacky has been doing it this way for years, he must know. Some buns, like Salem or Angel still try and test whether they can escape...thats how they end up behind the fence with limited space.

Even scared chicken Moses does not run off...I hope those 2 will learn it.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 30, 2008)

Toula: My owner is gonna buy me one but I'm ot too sure what its supose to be for.. It means i get to go outside and run freely but It also means I'm allowed outside but on a le.. le.. leash.? 

Lou: My owner thinks that im gonna be good on the leash but might be a bit slow. I think it gonna be itchy!! miite be too big for Toula and I at the moment cuz we're tiny lil things =]


----------



## Becca (Jul 31, 2008)

Its okay I supposed - Fluffball loves it, i only like it when im on the stretchy lead so i can run fast!
Dippy xxx


----------



## BubblesMom (Aug 5, 2008)

*OH, for sure, I put an end to the harness quickly. My mommy tried for 2 weeks to put it on, hahahahaha! Then she got her family to try, and they got it on finally, but I escaped. I am like Houdini! So, no harness for me. It means I don't get to go outside, but I'm a house bunny, so I don't mind.*


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 6, 2008)

Mommy bought us a harrness and lead !!

Toula: I looooooooooove my harness !!!!!!!!! I can go outside and run everywhere ( nearly ) ITS SOOOO MUCH FUN !! I even met a bat no wait chat no cat? yea thats it !! Mommy wasnt very happy with the cat, it tried to go close to me but i stood up high and gave the cat an evil stare I shooo-d it away !! Or maybe mommy did?! She even held me when the kitty came near. Mom got nagry at the cat!! grrr me too!!

anyways I dnt know why lil grumpy Lou donsnt like the harness.....


Lou: Thoose things annoy me!! its always touching my fur sometimes the clip pulls my hair when i move ( oooh maybe thats why mommy says to stay still, I'll listen to her ? nah.. ) But i like wearing the leash cuz i cn go down to the park and eat even more grass than at home !!


Thats it for now love Toula and Lou
x


----------



## Becca (Aug 6, 2008)

Dippy: I like it but when i get scared i run fast and mum can't keepup and then i get tangled up :?


----------



## Karlie (Aug 6, 2008)

*Clyde Here, I have to have the harness on all the time mummy says that the chickens and the dogs mgiht get me silly mummy! Dogs don't scare me last time I met one he got a bloody nose! Mummy says I shouldn't do that but I do anyway cause doggies are funny when they wun away cwying I get to eat the garden when I get mine on but sometimes I don't like it cause I got arthrightus real bad thats what mummy said it hurts too

Sable Here, I love my harness but every time mymmys not looking I slip out of it and run away!!!!!!! Haha mummy gets scared when i do that but I always come back, after a while anyways
*


----------

